# Brauche aktuelles (!) JRE 7



## inflamer (17. Mrz 2017)

Hallo,

wie kommt man an eine aktuelle Version, ohne zahlender Abonnent von Oracle zu sein? Denn diese Möglichkeit ist wohl eher zahlungskräftigen Unternehmenskunden vorbehalten.

Oder direkter formuliert: Könnte mir netterweise jemand dabei behilflich sein, an ein aktuelles JRE 7, idealerweise in x86 und in x64 ranzukommen?


----------



## thecain (17. Mrz 2017)

Auf der oracle Seite? http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/jre7-downloads-1880261.html


----------



## inflamer (17. Mrz 2017)

Leider eben nicht. Die dort downloadbare 7u80 war die letzte öffentlich zugängliche Version. Die aktuelle (für sowas wie ISBN-Pendant-Abonnenten von Oracle zugängliche) Version geht versionsnummernmäßig weit darüber hinaus. Dies ist die Politik von Oracle: Nach EOL erhalten nur noch zahlende Kunden (meist Firmen) weiterhin Updates. Bräuchte unbedingt die aktuelle Version.


----------



## mrBrown (17. Mrz 2017)

Die wird dir hier aus eben von die genanntem Grund niemand legal besorgen können


----------

